#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 小雪橇犬

## erostitanai

小 husky BB 好可愛
所以 出來比大家分享。
係來自 HKG ，應該唔怕呢?

----------


## 綠風

這就是所謂的繁殖場吧...
看來真的是名副其實的簡陋 = =

----------


## erostitanai

不是呀，係我朋友自己，
 住家繁殖咖。 是自家天台呢。









> 這就是所謂的繁殖場吧...
> 看來真的是名副其實的簡陋 = =

----------


## 小猴 (necol)

雖然磡起來真的有點簡陋
不過 那些狗狗 看起來真的很可愛 
好想養一隻

 對了  我是新加入的 新血  請多指教哩@@a :P

----------


## 布雷克

歡迎呀...(灑花)
歡迎呀...(灑花)
這裡的大家歡迎你....(灑花)
..呵呵...

----------


## 小猴 (necol)

謝啦  不過  剛創好 我還在想 
該怎樣才可以在這裡發言哩

剛好就再這個地方  發言第 一次@@

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

> 謝啦  不過  剛創好 我還在想 
> 該怎樣才可以在這裡發言哩
> 
> 剛好就再這個地方  發言第 一次@@


抓到了~~ (炸
你就在心情廣場版發一篇自我介紹文吧XD
(天音:你自己的文呢=  =?)
(哈: 呃....這個嘛..... (被K )

----------


## 小猴 (necol)

> 抓到了~~ (炸
> 你就在心情廣場版發一篇自我介紹文吧XD
> (天音:你自己的文呢=  =?)
> (哈: 呃....這個嘛..... (被K )


呃   這個  我不會自我介紹QQ
 這該怎麼說  ˊ ˋ   算了  還是慢慢來吧XD(逃!!)

----------


## Wolfy

請問這個是要賣的嗎?
假如是要賣的請不要貼在此版喔~
本版目前不允許商業行為.

----------


## erostitanai

I think is ok . which on for LOCAL ONLY. 

Don't worry , that is not for export sale, 

they all own by my friend. I'm not the * Seller*

----------


## 小猴 (necol)

既然不是賣方   

欣賞小狗狗的樣子  也不錯啦 好可愛 >"<

----------


## Wolfy

附加檔案包含商業行為.
本版禁止商業行為.

已將附加檔案DOC檔刪除.

----------


## Wolfy

> I think is ok . which on for LOCAL ONLY. 
> Don't worry , that is not for export sale, 
> they all own by my friend. I'm not the * Seller*


不管是不是自己賣.
或是在哪邊賣. 都禁止推銷動作.
所以也不可以代貼.

----------


## erostitanai

sorry  !!  :Sad:  












> 不管是不是自己賣.
> 或是在哪邊賣. 都禁止推銷動作.
> 所以也不可以代貼.


*s*

----------


## 夜月之狼

Husky~ Husky~(撲)

牠們好可愛啊啊啊~~~>"<

----------


## 黑白狼仔

好可愛喔~
但真的是雪橇犬嗎??
怎嚜看都有點像小哈耶~
(我的小哈也是那種顏色耶~)
反正是不是都很可愛耶~

----------


## 銀月

SORRHY~
那些不是雪橇犬喔各位大大~
從眼睛的顏色和毛色看起來的話~
是黑白狼仔大大說的小哈= =
但是好可愛~好想偷抱

----------


## Wolfy

> 好可愛喔~
> 但真的是雪橇犬嗎??
> 怎嚜看都有點像小哈耶~
> (我的小哈也是那種顏色耶~)
> 反正是不是都很可愛耶~


小哈也是可以做雪橇犬的呀~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

前幾天去士林。。。。
嘎！寵物之家！！
有小哈～～～超可愛的～
尤其是睡覺的樣子。。。。
喔喔～雖然我家也有。。。但還是好想買喔。。。
（買回去後我一定會被小哈咬死。。。。＝　　＝）
寵物之家的那隻好像是流浪的。。。。
但認養要９９９９。。。。
我跟同學開玩笑說要平分。。。每人出九元ＸＤ
Ａ：我出個位數！
Ｂ：那我十位！
我還來不及說我要百位時。。。。
Ｃ：我百位！然後機車是千位！
１９９１：真是ㄧ群＂好同學＂阿。。。。。＝　　＝

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

好可愛Q口Q(可愛到爆淚嗎XDD)

真的很想抱一隻回去養，
其中最後一張照片不才最喜歡，因為看的到肉墊...(什麼啊！？)

----------


## 南田功二

哈士奇在台灣養其實對她們不喜慣耶..
[冷帶犬被帶來溫帶]用人來翻譯的話
你在台灣好好的禿然被戴道撒哈啦沙漠
你就知道痛苦了吧<<-----但還是好可愛耶

----------


## ㄨ月夜狼人ㄨ

我還真想要養一個雪犬!~看起來有可愛又迷人!~

恩.....說也錯!~~昨天我看了!~美國大片!~~最後的獵人!~講的是雪橇和獵人的故事!~特別感動而且那裏的風景特別好!~

----------

